# Bareback My Way Explained



## Toddy

and pt 2
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwUrPq76uTQ

I hope you can all understand me ok.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Love it!!

I enjoy shooting bareback, and think I'm going to give your set up a try.....

Thanks for sharing, very informative and entertaining!

LGD


----------



## M.J

lightgeoduck said:


> Love it!!
> 
> I enjoy shooting bareback, and think I'm going to give your set up a try.....
> 
> Thanks for sharing, very informative and entertaining!
> 
> LGD


Agreed! That was a lot of fun to watch


----------



## Toddy

I'm really glad you enjoyed them. They were the result of a couple of friends who doubted just how good and safe this is/can be. I did say that I lower the pouch to compensate for the higher shot. This is of course wrong I meant to say I raise the pouch to compensate. I was star stuck being in front of the camera


----------



## treefork

That was well done and explained perfectly.And entertaining!


----------



## sduncan91

Wow what brilliant videos, you explained everything really well. I had never really been interested in "bareback" shooting but that's inspired me to get a couple of carabiners and give your method a try


----------



## Toddy

For anyone giving this a go for the first time I would honestly suggest you 'dry' fire first. Just pull the bands/tubes back a short way and let go so they hit your hand. Then grip the pouch correctly and bend it as shown. You'll get more confidence this way as there is nothing but a sting if you haven't quite got it right. I have honestly never once hit my hand doing this, but I would say there is a time, usually about 40-50 shots in where confidence out-strips skill and this is the time most people forget to bend the pouch and a hand strike occurs.


----------



## MAV

Thanks, I have some biners I haven't used in years, going to give this a try.


----------



## Geko

_very nice video´s._
_i like video´s of that style. giving some info and entertain._
_thumb up._

_greetings geko_


----------



## Charles

An EXCELLENT illustration of the speed bump effect. Your very instructive videos should encourage a lot more folks to try bare back shooting. I really like the idea of using the carabiners to keep the tubes separated. Good job!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## The Warrior

Awesome tutorial, and much appreciated. Wondered how that was done.


----------



## popedandy

Great tutorial, Toddy. Thanks for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## Toddy

Thanks for all the kind words guys. It is truly appreciated.


----------



## rockslinger

Great job Toddy, enjoyed that.


----------



## muddog15

so its not a good idea to put tubes or flats in your fist and angle your fist to the ground and shoot like that/this? your video explains a lot thank you for posting it. i might give this a try.


----------



## tnflipper52

That is a unique method and looks like a lot of fun. Like your confidence and obviously your skill level with that rig. And the shooting range is a hoot. Thanks for sharing and have a great day.


----------



## Toddy

muddog15 said:


> so its not a good idea to put tubes or flats in your fist and angle your fist to the ground and shoot like that/this? your video explains a lot thank you for posting it. i might give this a try.


I have covered my hand with tissue paper to test where the tubes strike the hand when the pouch is bent the wrong way. I did this to try and prove (to myself, no science here) how much the bend in the pouch moves the shot. It is about 2" when I do it. So doing it the correct way means a 2" rise also. I'd guess that no matter how you held the tubes/flats whatever you'd still miss your hand. But always  try these things out with soft bands/tubes and soft ammo first. Get your skill and confidence up before you try the heavier stuff. Safety first.


----------



## Bill Hays

Very interesting information. I'd like to see what it looks like in slow motion... maybe when the weather warms up!


----------



## Rayshot

Good clear explanation of why the method works and how the method will direct travel of the ammo, for good or bad.

Good to see even familiar things to some of us repeated, because there are alway newbies that don't know about what we may already know.

Good to see you here sharing Toddy!


----------



## Rayshot

Oh yeah, and I really like the double caribiner method. For reasons you mentioned and and an alternate "fork" solution. Easy on, Easy off with the tubes. Does it get better than that?


----------



## rapidray

Rayshot said:


> Good clear explanation of why the method works and how the method will direct travel of the ammo, for good or bad.
> 
> Good to see even familiar things to some of us repeated, because there are alway newbies that don't know about what we may already know.
> 
> Good to see you here sharing Toddy!


Newbie here...I never even heard the term "bareback shooting" before! So I learned something new today. A good thing. The video was intertaining enough, as I loved where you made it. Great!


----------



## flipgun

I was watching your gun hand and it does not look like you are using a flip. Is that right or did my beer goggles fool me?


----------



## Toddy

I've never really thought about whether my hand flips or not to be honest. Hahahaha I'll have to watch the video.


----------



## Charles

Toddy said:


> I've never really thought about whether my hand flips or not to be honest. Hahahaha I'll have to watch the video.


The flip is not really necessary, assuming you are using the speed bump effect. Your hand may drop a little naturally because of the release of tension. For me, exaggerating the flip is hard on accuracy.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Toddy

Ahhh so true. Thanks Charles that saved me having to watch my own ugly mug.


----------



## crendon

Loved the vids Toddy. I would like to see you shooting some steel cans with this method and that tubing if possible, to see penetration results mate


----------



## Toddy

As soon as I get a chance bud. To be honest the power is exactly the same as if the tubes were on a frame. But if it's can shooting you want............. :naughty:


----------



## eggy22

Great vids Toddy , very informative.


----------



## Lee Silva

Where's this man now??? The true OTT, PFS, Bareback shooters here on the forum could benefit greatly from a Toddy post now and then! We're an endangered species around this forum, lately.... Sure could use your support, Toddy! Great video, man... Thank you


----------



## Emitto

Lee Silva said:


> Where's this man now??? The true OTT, PFS, Bareback shooters here on the forum could benefit greatly from a Toddy post now and then! We're an endangered species around this forum, lately.... Sure could use your support, Toddy! Great video, man... Thank you


PM Sent


----------

